# Signs of the times



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone posted somewhere in this section a few days ago a reply and it really hit me right in the heart. It made me understand why so many people today are living for themselves and for worldly pleasures and why they think we christians are fools.

This is the modern day of Noah and the Arch. Think about it! During Noah's day, the people were warned many many many times to turn from their wicked ways or the Lord would destroy them. They all laughed at Noah and said things like, "it's not going to rain," etc, etc. Then when the rains started, their eyes were finally open, but it was too late.

Seems like today is the same thing. I used to not be able to understand why people couldn't see the plain truth of Jesus, but now I understand. Satan has now used evolution as a new way to show the people that "there is no god."

Well, as the scriptures say, "no man is without excuse" because even creation cries out the simple truth that GOD CREATED EVERYTHING!!!

Whomever it was that posted the similarities in a previous post, thank you! I have though about it before, but this time it really sank into my soul. And this is why we need to be firm in Christ and His teachings and to spread the gospel to all.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything else is sinking sand .That man named Jesus has changed me forever and I will not be silent .When I read and study the bible I feel powered by something beyond anything I could do on my own.We will be persucuted as Christians .


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone else see the rainbow yesterday ?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

No Im working nites but, I see the light shinning on this forum .Great pic of Surain Rai Powell amen.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

grandpa cracker said:


> Anyone else see the rainbow yesterday ?


I did Alan. It was very unique with a mirror image. Here's a pic. 
Sorry for the aside, ATC.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

1 Timothy 4:1-5 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.

These thing are all ready happening just look around!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Fisherman said:


> 1 Timothy 4:1-5 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; Forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth. For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving: For it is sanctified by the word of God and prayer.
> 
> These thing are all ready happening just look around!


Yep, they are happening all around, yet the world is blind b/c they refuse to see. However, one day every knee shall bow and every tong confess that *JESUS CHRIST IS LORD.* Unfortunately for many, it will be when they finally realize that salvation was only through Jesus, but it will be too late for them. Very sad!!!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

You right Atcfisherman Amen brother!


----------

